

Hacking: The Art of Exploitation, 2nd Edition, Jon Erickson - fuhrer1996
http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-The-Art-Exploitation-Edition/dp/1593271441

======
fuhrer1996
A good book that actually discusses hacking and not just a few exploits.

